# Mossberg 535 range report



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Couldn't stand it any longer so I took some time and took my new shotgun to the range to play. I mounted the TruGlo red dot that came with the gun, wasn't certain if I liked it or not at first but I am now convinced. It made it a lot easier to do the pin point type shooting that turkey hunting can call for and it made it easy to adjust the POI of the different loads. 
The gun comes with a Mossberg Turkey choke that is labeled .670. I left that in for the time becase my time at the range was limited. I will try a few different combinations including Hevishot in the future. 
I had 5 different loads on the shelf: Rem 2 3/4" Premier magnums with #4s, Win 2 3/4" Double X turkey loads with #4s, Win 3" Super X turkey loads with #6s, and Win 3 1/2" Supreme high velocity turkey load in #6s and #4s.
I started with sighting in the red dot with target loads at 10 yards, then moved it out to 25 and made adjustments. I tried both 2 3/4" loads at 25 first, the Rem patterned poorly, Win were very good. The 3" Win patterned superbly with over 40 pellets in the head neck area of the target. I then moved the target to 35 yards and tried the 3" again. I shot a couple more to verify and adjust the red dot a bit. Last shot put 29 pellets in the head/neck. I then tried the 3 1/2" loads and I have to tell you they were brutal out of that light gun off a rest. Neither load performed as I had hoped. Both loads were blowing the patterns open, I was not impressed. They both worked very well in a Win Super X2 and I had high hopes for them, oh well.
So I have every confidence in the gun, scope, and Win 3" load. I could go turkey hunting today without any adjustments but I know I'll be out to the range at least a few more times before season. So I'm off to take some aspirin for this headache I seem to have developed. :lol: I'll report back if i go to the range again.


----------



## Muskegon Jim (Oct 8, 2006)

critter, Did you snap any pics? Just curious. I have yet to trek out in the snow to shoot mine. On other forums I have found that tru glo and comp-n-choke pattern great with the 535 shooting winchester extended range 3.5" #5's. And the best I have heard with the stock choke is Federal Flite Control 3.5" #5's. So I am going to try some of these in a week or two.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

No, never crossed my mind to take pictures of the targets.
I don't really have much desire to shoot 3.5s if I don't have to to get solid patterns. I will look into the 3" offerings of those though. I only took the ammo I already had on the shelf at home. Maybe this weekend I'll do a little shopping but I was real happy with the $7 a box Winchester 3". Most of the places I hunt the shots are going to be 35 yards max, I take most of my turkeys under 20. 
I'm thinking hard on a Comp-n-Choke tube. Might not get to it before season though. I have a lot of other things going in the spring.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I took my lunch and did some more shooting today while the sun was shining. I picked up some Federal 3" #5 and #6 shot with the flight control wad and found some Hevishot 3 1/2" #5s that I forgot I had. The Fed both shot ok, nothing spectacular but not bad, it would kill a turkey. I was very surprised that the Hevi did not perform better than it did. With the factory tube there were huge holes in the pattern and the pattern was not very even with most of the pellets on the right side of the pattern. 
Best load for me is still the Win 3" #6s mentioned in the first post. I'm going to put them in my vest and use them this year. This summer I will play around with some new chokes and try the loads again. Now I have to get back to calling practice, thats the important part anyway isn't it.


----------



## esvahunter (Mar 8, 2007)

I would try a different choke


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

There used to be a sticky up here on patterning guns and chokes and loads i posted for different guns.

one question is this have you cleaned your barrel after every 3 shots? with a new tight fitting dry bore brush no solvent?

t


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Could just be its a Mossberg your using :help: :evilsmile 

Ganzer


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

esvahunter said:


> I would try a different choke


29 pellets in the head/neck will kill any bird I've ever seen. I am planning on trying a different tube this summer though.

Deputy,
I was using a boresnake between every load. I will try the dry brush to see if that makes a difference. Thanks for the tip.

Ganzer,
Never been a Mossberg man myself, always Remington or Browning. I am willing to bet that this gun will kill a turkey just fine though.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

There's nothing wrong with the Mossberg. I'd put my 835 up against any gun at 35 yards.  

Maybe get a M-S Turkey shoot in the works ?


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

well guys i use the little brother of the 535. i have the 500 with a 2 in barrel facotory xx turkey choke tube and use federal premium lead 3" 5shot and at 25 yards i took the head right off a turkey my longest shot has been 60 yards and that bird fell in his tracks. i have bought a neww 500 this year and put a red dot on it and will be pattering it out over the next few weeks. the old berg has been used for every animal we have to offer and has always been a good gun 4 turkeys, 1 coyot, 2 deer, countless rabbits and bushy tails, sevral ducks and geese, 1 pig.all with the asame barrel and still shots nice tight groups. i just wanted red dot and did not want to have the red dot take the abuse of a slug or buckshot. the 535 will get ya many birds. but the barrel need special attention while cleaning. from the three bergs i have they like to load up in the first 3"


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

MERGANZER said:


> Could just be its a Mossberg your using :help: :evilsmile
> 
> Ganzer


I've heard anything with wings is safe around you.:lol:


----------



## Muskegon Jim (Oct 8, 2006)

Snow finally melted! Here is what I got to report:

All shots at 40 yards....And These were all with the Jelly Head Choke
Federal Flight control 3" #6 101 BB's in 10 inch circle
Federal flight control 3.5" #5 100 bb's in 10" circle
Remington High Velocity 3.5" #5 55 bb's in 10" circle 
Fiocchi copper plated 3" #5 54 bb's in 10" circle
Fiocchi copper plated 3.5" #5 52 bb's in 10" circle
Winchester Supreme High Velocity 3.5" #6 137 bb's in 10" circle

all shots at 40 yards with stock choke
Federal flight control 3" #6 81 bb's in 10" circle
Federal flight control 3.5" #5 83 bb's in 10" circle
Thats all I shot with the stock choke, I will shoot more this week. I was getting tired of switching chokes back and forth. 

By the way I have plenty of shells to trade if anyone is interested.


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

Muskegon Jim said:


> Snow finally melted! Here is what I got to report:
> 
> All shots at 40 yards....And These were all with the Jelly Head Choke
> Federal Flight control 3" #6 101 BB's in 10 inch circle
> Federal flight control 3.5" #5 100 bb's in 10" circle


Very nice!! Didn't we tell you about the Flite-Control?  



Muskegon Jim said:


> Winchester Supreme High Velocity 3.5" #6 137 bb's in 10" circle


Wow! The only drawback I can see there is that it's a #6 load. You'll probably get a few comments to the effect that #6 pellets have marginal energy remaining, at best, out at 40yds. (I shoot a #6 Flite-Control load, by the way)


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

that inst that excititng of pellet count with the federals compared to the winchesters.

try the winchester extened range and i bet you see even better numbers.

i shot th efederal fcw turkey stuff. and was never able to get better that 90-115 hits at that range.. with guns and chikes that i was able to get over 200 hits, at that range, 


it will kill granted its a 100 hits thats good but not stellar.


----------

